# How to get a permit for a pet deer



## Dog Hunter (Jan 21, 2009)

What are the rules/laws in order to get a permit to have a pet deer?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 21, 2009)

Nobody knows??


----------



## DAVE (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the only way they issue permits for wild animals such as deer is for educational or medical research. I also believe you apply to the dnr.


----------



## germag (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, you need to get in touch with DNR. They can provide you with whatever paperwork you need to fill out and tell you how to submit it. However, I think your chances of getting a permit to keep a pet deer just to have a pet deer are about as good as that snowball's chances that we keep hearing about.....


----------



## Rivershot (Jan 22, 2009)

zachary.schofield said:


> you can name it dinner



That would be ''Deerner''


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe you could get the permit by claiming yourself as farmer raising them food purposes. Just a tuaght. Someone near heartwell has like 20 of them and that how they do it but every year they just have the same deer.


----------



## deerman1 (Jan 30, 2009)

you can only get a scientific, exhibition, or rehabilitator permit. You can't get a permit just to have one as a pet.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 8, 2009)

deerman1 said:


> you can only get a scientific, exhibition, or rehabilitator permit. You can't get a permit just to have one as a pet.



Yep thats right, I tried several years ago.


----------



## dslary (Feb 10, 2009)

Deer are not pets.  They are a lot stronger than we give them credit for and their hoofs can be very dangerous.  I wouldn't want my family around one.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2009)

apply to dnr. They don't issue permits so you can have a pet, though. 
T


----------

